# Southern Motorhome Show Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=12829

Carried on from the above. CAN SOMBODY PLEASE STICKY THIS TA

We could still do with a few more BOOKING CLOSES 14TH APRIL which is this Friday folks.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR PRE BOOKING NEWBURY


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR PRE BOOKING NEWBURY


Hello Jackie.

Is the closing date different for mfacts as on the websites' booking form it says 5pm friday 21st is the advance booking closing date.
Motohomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth,

Yes you are correct they must have changed it and not let us know as we have 14th on our list.

RIGHT EVERYBODY YOU HAVE ANOTHER WEEK TO BOOK FOR NEWBURY 

BOOKING CLOSES FRIDAY 21ST APRIL 2006  

So let's be having a few more of you to join our merry gang :lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> Yes you are correct they must have changed it and not let us know as we have 14th on our list.
> 
> ...


Glad I posted that info then so hope we get a few more now. Easter & all that taking our time at the moment. I meant to mention that to you Jackie when I did my booking the other day but it slipped my memory.

Motorhomer


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just thought I'd pick up my original post for directions from the north:-

As a frequent user of the A34, I can recommend a diversion for those of you approaching from the north on the A34; it will be quicker and easier to go off at the junction before the chieveley (M4) one, because now they've got the underpass, you have to go off, round the roundabout under the M4, back up the A34 on the other side, and onto the slip road, and then turn right at the top to get on the access road to the showground. If you go off at the junction after going up the hill after East Ilsley (about 4 miles short of the M4) - should be signposted for Beedon / Worlds End / Chieveley - this will take you directly on to the old A34 past Marquis Berkshire on your right, and when you come to a T junction turn left and over the A34 and you're there. You can do the same route coming out 'cos you can't access the A34 northbound without doing the same loop. I used to use this rat-run before the underpass under the M4 was opened to avoid queues at the roundabout, and (sad old git) can remember the old road before the new A34 was built!

see you there


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Have you all booked to camp with motorhomefacts and have you all got your tickets saying motorhomefacts now that are listed on the attendees list? Please post on here and if possible could I have your christian names please thanks

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi jacquie

yep, got tickets this morning, all booked for motorhomefacts.com, section c

stewart and shona


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie ours came with the MCC printed on them, sent them back Tuesday with a letter as they requested, and am awaiting their return.

Susan and Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

I am begining to wonder if Warners are ever going to get it right they must have some right idiots working there. Hope you get the right ones soon


Hi Stewart,

Glad you got yours ok


Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes got ours weeks ago definitely with MHF

we're Mike & Viv.
See you all there


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Newbury*



> Hi Jacquie ours came with the MCC printed on them, sent them back Tuesday with a letter as they requested, and am awaiting their return


Same story for us to.

Dennis and June


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Same story with me! Hope they get their act together and get tickets to us on time. That is in spite of contacting them prior to tickets being despatched and informing them of error.
Ian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello

I emailed them last wednesday about MCC tickets received in error. I did have a phone call back while we were in the hospital on thursday & they said to send the tickets back which we did later that day. Still waiting for correct ones to arrive..


Motorhomer


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Same here sent our's back Monday recieved correct one's yesterday
See you all there

R/M


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*just a mild panic!*

I know we have our tickets, but they are on the van at the moment - I will have to check that they have MHF not MCC on then as I admit I did not really have a good look when they arrived.

Terry and Jean
Sundial


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Do go and check them Sundial a.s.a.p as most people have had the wrong ones sent to them and time is running short.


Jacquie


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

That was quick R/M

Sent ours back last thursday 1st class post just received correct one today. Exactly one week. 


Motorhomer


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Do go and check them Sundial a.s.a.p as most people have had the wrong ones sent to them and time is running short.
> 
> Jacquie


I phoned today. I was told to amend my ticket myself, because time is short, and to say it had been agreed with Sally Collin


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Just received my new ones correctly marked "MOTORHOMEFACTS.COM".
looking forward to meeting some of the folk I have read in the past!
Ian


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I called Warners regarding the MMC cock up and have now received 2 tickets 1 has MMC on and one has Motorhomefacts on it

656

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi 656 Dave if you have 2 sets of tickets and you only need motorhome facts ones I may be able to find a home for the MCC ones, to get one of our lot into the club area so that he can come camp with us.

Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, correct tickets arrived this morning.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Glad to here it Ian nice to know you will be camping with us this time and if you get stuck i'm sure all members will give you a hand to get unstuck :wink: 


Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie I am almost tempted to get stuck just to see that :lol: 

With Artona on hand with his camera it could be a "you just been framed" of the year.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

It can be arranged :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Me with a camera - never


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well Ive got me Marshalls Pass and me list but there is only 14 on the list :roll: 
NAMES THAT ARE LISTED ARE:-

DOBSON*
DRIVER*
HOLLOWAY
HOPKINS*
LITTLE*
MAHAR*
MARUM*
MILES
MORRIS*
PUFFETT*
TURNER*
VOLLER*
WALKER*
WALL*

The ones with the stars by the names I know who you are, could the others please pm me with there user name and surname please or post on here.

COULD THOES OF YOU THAT ARE NOT ON THE LIST BUT HAVE TICKETS WITH MOTORHOMEFACTS ON PLEASE PM ME A.S.A.P THANKS


----------

